# Monthly Contest Questions.



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

I have a few questions about the bettafish.com official monthly contest.
1. How many photos can I submit? How ever many I want, one every month, one every other month, one ever?
2. Can I submit the same photo more than once (not in the same month.)
3. If I enter can I vote for my own fish? 
4. Can I vote more than once in the same month?
5. Is there any specific regulations I have to do before entering? Is there a limit of photos that can be submitted each month?
6. Are collages alowed? Do the pictures have to be un-edited?


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

You can enter once per month, you cannot vote for your own picture, you can only vote once per round. Those are the only answers I know.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

BettaBoy11 said:


> I have a few questions about the bettafish.com official monthly contest.
> 1. How many photos can I submit? How ever many I want, one every month, one every other month, one ever? ONE PER MONTH.
> 2. Can I submit the same photo more than once (not in the same month.) SURE IF YOU WANT TO.
> 3. If I enter can I vote for my own fish? I ACTUALLY THINK YOU CAN VOTE FOR YOUR OWN PICTURE... YOU WILL KNOW ONCE YOU GET IN THERE AND TRY TO VOTE... THE VOTE NOW BUTTON WILL BE MISSING IF YOU CANNOT.
> ...


AND LASTLY... sorry I'm not shouting.... 

Submit pics that are clear, focused, no light reflections... remember when you hover over an image it enlarges it, so you want to submit a good quality photo. 
And remember that the system if very glitchy... not sure how long we can maintain it. Wish it worked better but it didn't like being moved when the forum was sold and sometimes we lose the records of how many votes each pic received. Wish it worked better!!


----------

